# Intel HD 4000 graphics driver to offer 10 percent performance boost



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Depending on which Core processor you run in your system, you may be relying on an integrated HD Graphics 4000 GPU. While capable, its no match for a dedicated graphics card, but will serve you well enough inside an Ultrabook. The good news is, even though the GPUs performance is limited, Intel is set to give it a major boost this week.

A new driver is about to be released for the HD 4000 GPU. Intel has developed it mainly in preparation for the release of the Haswell processors later this year. But a nice side effect is that existing Ivy Bridge processors using the GPU are set to benefit, too.

Read More


----------

